# Motec pnp GTR ecu



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone had tired or is going to try the new MOTEC ecu?

Specs look good and all of the stock features are retained etc

Features
Intelligent, next generation engine control
Quick, plug-in installation
Easy tuning with MoTeC's M1 Tune software
Full integration with factory systems
Full cruise control capability
Torque limiting delivered via throttle and ignition control
Integrated, fully tuneable DSP knock control on individual cylinders
M1 Level 2 Data Logging with 250 MB on board memory
Data analysis via MoTeC's world renowned i2 software (i2 Pro optional)

MoTeC > NEW Nissan R35 GT-R Plug-In ECU Kit > Overview


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

The Cruise Control thing is a huge plus for me. But I know Syvecs are bringing that out. 

I'll need to see a price on the MoTeC, but I'm guessing it'll be 50% more than Syvecs or so.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

This product has been awaited for quite some time I believe. Any ideas on pricing and lead time anyone?


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

I think the price is about 5k so about the same as the syvec tbh


----------



## AlexGTR (Mar 7, 2013)

Spoke with rich at motec Europe a week ago they have received there first ecu in the uk and they have sent it to jrm to fit on a road r35 they had there 
That was about all the info I could get don't know what testing if any they will be doing with it but look forward to them sending me info when they have it..


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Think it is more money than the Syvecs, I have seen a figures of around £4300-00 + vat.

The man to speak to is Dave Rowe from EPS

M1 Nissan R35 GTR ECU - eps

tell him Mark send you....

I think both system will work very well but I do know there a are few things that the Motec wont do what the Syvecs does and vice versa.


----------



## Alexinphuket (Jan 25, 2012)

5k for a system that doesn't have improved traction control? That's expensive!


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Why doesn't it have better tc? They claim to have better traction control and gearshift than any competitor! Plus 5k is same price syvec isn't it? I know that's a great bit of kit but its always good to look at all the options.

Mark are you going to get one?


----------



## Alexinphuket (Jan 25, 2012)

Sorry Rob, must have missed the tc, couldn't see it on their
website :-(


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I thought Syvecs was more like £3.5k + VAT?

No doubt it will be nearly all down to the individual tuner's experience with the car and ECU that will ultimately determine what's best.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

A point that would effect my buying decision would be number of Motec dealers and choice of mappers. With Ryan (Syvecs) he will travel to you or choice if dyno, which happens to be Surrey Rolling Road in my case. And Ryan has mapped plenty of GTR's so plenty of experience on the platform. Will the Motec ECU have the same flexibility, ie mobile mapper? I know he's well respected on other cars, but how many GTR's has Dave Rowe mapped?

There's also a much larger installed base of Syvecs now so the usual teething troubles you get with a new platform will have been ironed out by now.

It will be interesting to see if the Motec price includes 'all' features, as in the past they have charged extra for specific features like launch control, anti-lag etc.

Anders


----------



## Alexinphuket (Jan 25, 2012)

Syvecs at 3.5k it's very tempting, esp. with all the extra features it has, looks like ill be smashing the piggie bank if that's the case.

I know the Motec is a superb bit of kit, looked into putting it onto a 9gt I had a few years back but just couldn't afford it, so instead went for an Autronic unit which was superb. Granted, Motec are behind Syvecs, but they do have a really good team of developers behind them who know their stuff, shouldn't doubt it will take them too long to catch up. However, if there were a Syvecs vs Motec debate, first out the gate usually has the stronger brand appeal. Could it be a case of too little too late for Motec?


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

Johnny G said:


> The Cruise Control thing is a huge plus for me. But I know Syvecs are bringing that out.



Funny this thread came to light as we have been working on the cruise control for the last few days. Firmware release for it in 10 days is the plan.


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

Anders_R35 said:


> A point that would effect my buying decision would be number of Motec dealers and choice of mappers. With Ryan (Syvecs) he will travel to you or choice if dyno, which happens to be Surrey Rolling Road in my case. And Ryan has mapped plenty of GTR's so plenty of experience on the platform. Will the Motec ECU have the same flexibility, ie mobile mapper? I know he's well respected on other cars, but how many GTR's has Dave Rowe mapped?
> 
> There's also a much larger installed base of Syvecs now so the usual teething troubles you get with a new platform will have been ironed out by now.
> 
> ...


We have also just got another member of staff also who will be doing some of the calibrating to take some load of me to get on the Dev of a few new products. Extremely talented calibrator and has spent time with me over the last month to understand the GTR controls.

Ian Litchfield is also more than capable of doing Syvecs Calibrating and does it all for his cars now :thumbs:

It all went abit mental last 2 weeks with GTR orders as the Motec cant do 12 Injectors, flex fuel, Autoshift which let alot of people down by the looks of it.

Also had a great results in the 4 fastest GTRs at TX2K13 this weekend were all on Syvecs, Same went for TOTB where the top 3 fastest cars were on Syvecs also.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sounds like I need to book you now for mapping in June?


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Anders_R35 said:


> Sounds like I need to book you now for mapping in June?


Join the queueueueue :chuckle:


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

...Or kidnap Ryan's bird


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

Be better kidnapping my passport


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Ryan.g said:


> Be better kidnapping my passport


You give me a clue where it is mate and you can consider it confiscated


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Ryan.g said:


> Be better kidnapping my passport


You do know I'm best man at my mates wedding - who works for UK Border Control


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

I can confirm what Ryan has said about the extra member of staff at Syvecs, because I am he!

You may have seen some other cars that I calibrate, like the yellow 8 second Subaru at TOTB last year(that beat all the GTRs), the Midlands Performance R32 GTRs, the SVA Imports Time Attack EVO or the Roger Clark Motorsport Gobstopper 1* and 2 due to compete in Time Attack this year.

I will be taking up some of the calibration and training slack for Pat and Ryan at Syvecs in the UK and abroad.

*From 2012 onwards for those keeping score.


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

Pavlo said:


> I can confirm what Ryan has said about the extra member of staff at Syvecs, because I am he!
> 
> You may have seen some other cars that I calibrate, like the yellow 8 second Subaru at TOTB last year(that beat all the GTRs), the Midlands Performance R32 GTRs, the SVA Imports Time Attack EVO or the Roger Clark Motorsport Gobstopper 1* and 2 due to compete in Time Attack this year.
> 
> ...



*cough.... After you have finished my car


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

I'm still doing my "regular" job don't worry Conrad! Your car is ticking along along still.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice to see Zen tuning GTRs, well respected tuner of Scoobies.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Double post


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Pavlo said:


> I can confirm what Ryan has said about the extra member of staff at Syvecs, because I am he!
> 
> You may have seen some other cars that I calibrate, like the yellow 8 second Subaru at TOTB last year(that beat all the GTRs), the Midlands Performance R32 GTRs, the SVA Imports Time Attack EVO or the Roger Clark Motorsport Gobstopper 1* and 2 due to compete in Time Attack this year.
> 
> ...


Nice one Paul. You mapped my R32 GTR at TR a few years back and made a grand job :thumbsup:


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Fair enough I suppose I was just looking for technical discussion of a new product.

I'm sure Syvec is a good product and in the Supra world it really is a no brainer as it's only the same price as the competition i.e. AEM etc etc and a far better product, But when and if I'm going to spend 5k on an ECU I want to have a good look round and make an informed choice as for either Motec or Syvec they are serious cash.

I've had a Motec before and had it mapped locally and they are a top class product.

Looking into the Motec they are adding 12 injector support and 4wd clutch control as well as a TCM module and much more.

Just for the record and before this thread turns in 'fanboi' one. I'm not anti Ryan or Syvec, far from it! I was one of the first to use Ryan back in the day in the Supra world and he did a cracking job! If he was local I would use him more but 'up north' there is zero Syvec's / Ecutek support without travelling miles and miles! So for me I use Rod @ RB motorsport and if he started using Syvec or motec I would go with what ever he recommended. As even Ryan has said to me in the past choose the mapper not the ecu.


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

How far up is "up" North? 

If you're spending thousands on an ECU installation and mapping, it ought not to be a problem to get the mapper to come to you. Perhaps not practical for a single £350 diesel reflash for one car, but doing a proper job on a £50k car (for example) is not the sort of thing to be taken lightly, so the cost reflects this. I don't think you should be put off by distance IMHO so long as a decent dyno can be used. I don't wish to turn this into a road/dyno thread, but using the dyno is a very important part of mapping a road car these days.

If Rod were to want to sell a Syvecs solution that is something that could be done I am sure.


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Pavlo said:


> How far up is "up" North?
> 
> If you're spending thousands on an ECU installation and mapping, it ought not to be a problem to get the mapper to come to you. Perhaps not practical for a single £350 diesel reflash for one car, but doing a proper job on a £50k car (for example) is not the sort of thing to be taken lightly, so the cost reflects this. I don't think you should be put off by distance IMHO so long as a decent dyno can be used. I don't wish to turn this into a road/dyno thread, but using the dyno is a very important part of mapping a road car these days.
> 
> If Rod were to want to sell a Syvecs solution that is something that could be done I am sure.


Up north as in near Preston. I know what your saying about its worth the travel but I've had my fingers burnt a couple of times now and never again!
One example is I was on a mapping session with Ryan (this was not in anyway his fault!) and I'd travelled 200 odd miles to get there and the car failed i.e. the box exploded. So I'm 200 miles from home with no car! On another car I had I sent it down for mapping because they were supposes to be experts (Ryan was booked up) I got the car back and it was virtually un-drivable. Then I did get it sorted by another firm then had a problem with the car and had to pay 700 in transport costs + plus all other costs. These are just a few examples I unfortunately have many more  Not all mappers are like Rod or Ryan (and I'm sure there are good ones). Now I'm not being tight but I've wasted 1000's over the years with the above situations! 

Therefore I use Rod because he does what I asked him todo, within a time frame and the cost comparable to other mappers but the car is always spot on. Plus if there is a problem or something is not right he is only 10 mins from my house and trust me that is worth a lot! I know Rod has used Motec in the past as well as many other ECU's I might mention Syvecs next time I'm in


----------



## Pavlo (Sep 12, 2002)

I can understand that.


----------



## DarrenR (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi Guys,

My name is Darren Reynolds from Motec Australia and I've done most of the development for the Motec GTR ECU. I'm a bit behind in finding this thread, just been very busy!

I'll try to cover most of the questions and concerns raised in this thread.

We had to draw a line on the feature list to get the ECU to market, so it is missing some features like 12 injector support, ECU based traction control, auto shifting, and nitrous, but these will all be added in the next version free of charge. The only extras we charge for is to increase logging capability. In the base price you can log up to 200 channels at up to 200Hz with a total throughput of ~25000 samples per second and use i2 standard for analysis. This can be increased to log all channels (1400ish) up to 1000Hz per channel, throughput of ~37000 samples per second and use i2 Pro for analysis. Both levels of logging has the 250mb of memory available.

Extra features we did sneak in are -
- launch control to build boost on the line. 
- Antilag for the circuit guys. 
- Many torque limiting strategies for drag, circuit, targa and street applications. 
- Sensor redundancy.
- Warning systems.
- Cruise control vastly improved and tuneable to your liking. Set up to 250km/h.
Just to name a few.
The hardware is capable of all these features and coming new features simultaneously (without losing any of the existing features). The 6 spare peak/hold injector outputs are sitting ready to go! We also control all the basic engine functionality like the charcoal canister purging (so it doesn't fill with fuel and leak) and OE fuel pump diagnostics so you don't kill an engine from low fuel pressure should a fuel pump fail. You can optionally run the engine MAP, MAF and throttle/boost pressure based simultaneously for the absolute best fuelling accuracy possible.

You will also be able to replace the 4WD ECU with just a two wire loom from the Motec ECU. So if you want to compare prices, in a couple of months you will compare the Motec GTR kit as it cost now, to the Syvecs ECU that can do 12 injectors and 4WD without compromise. Please correct me if I'm wrong, but I understand the Syvecs GTR kit requires additional hardware at additional cost to do this?

On the traction control, we provide a gain factor to adjust the severity of the VDC torque reduction events which has proved to work very well in cars with 1200hp in many conditions. We haven't tested in cars above this yet so it may well work for cars with more power too. The gain adjustment prevents the over reaction by the VDC when overall grip is increased and weight is reduced, but the OE traction control does work very fast and accurately if the CAN signals are handled correctly. Still, we see the need for a ECU based traction control system for absolute tuning control for all applications.

We have a great bunch of guys in the Motec Europe office to offer local support to the UK and Europe. And many Motec and GTR savvy workshops that will be able to pick up the GTR kit and tune your car with ease. We provide extremely good tuning tools with the M1 Tune software and excellent feedback to the tuner. You can instantly stop the live data stream, rewind and analyse your data on the go without downloading the data logging, allowing post 'Q' key quick lambda tuning also. 

Rob mentioned the replacement TCM we have in development. This is in a couple of cars and winning races. It's in alpha development and I hope I can find the time to give it the polish it deserves sooner rather than later. The Motec TCM will complement the Motec ECU, allowing full control over the transmission shifting and clutches. Takeoff strategies for high powered drag launches are in development. Very useful for the highly modified, the fully stripped out (no OE electronics), or even use of the GR6 transmission in other vehicles with other engines. It's all possible (with time...)

Cheers,
Darren.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Darren, just so you have correct info, you don't have to have any additional hardware hardware to run 12 injectors, I have 12 on my car with nothing other than the Syvecs ecu.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Great to see Pavlo in the gtr mapping scene, always glad when anothner experienced and knowledgable tuner joins starts servicing the marque.

If anyone is looking for a reference for Pavlo, just ask, I'll gladly vouch for him.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Jamie , you need the wiring to run the other set of injectors with the Syvecs , which you do with the Motec as well. Presume that what the chap from Motec is referring to.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

I think he is talking about the I/O expander Mark, you only need that if you want to raise the rev limit in auto iirc.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Jamie, sorry yes your correct now I have read the post on a computer not my I phone.


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

For 12 Injector Setup's its just an Extra Harness required and you can run the 4WD solenoid straight into the Syvecs right now and take full control using our Diff Strategy already present but i see no need especially when front diffs are breaking constantly using the Dobson uprated 4wd clutches which push more torque to the front axle. Never been asked to do it either when OEM does a great job.

Only restrictions on the 4WD was no RWD Mode and 4WD Protection mode so it does not throw you out of 4WD mode on the Track and risk lose of control but warns the owners. We made the Syvecs 4WD module for this reason and for all owners even if you dont own a Syvecs ECM package.

If you order a 12 Injector Harness we now throw in a updated module with another 2 spare outputs to control up to 3 fuel pumps which all the Ethanol guys needs like T1.


----------



## DarrenR (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes you need to add a loom to the extra 6 injectors for the Motec as well, just wire and pins.

Ryan,
I'd heard a story about having to use a tachometric relay for the fuel pump when using 12 injectors on your ECU, if you supply a small output module with a loom then that works!
So what does your IO expander allow you to do? I thought this must have been for 12 injectors plus all the extra features like auto shifting, nitrous solenoid, bottle heater, additional fuel pumps, additional cooling fan and pump outputs, etc. Is this the case??

Darren.


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

DarrenR said:


> Yes you need to add a loom to the extra 6 injectors for the Motec as well, just wire and pins.
> 
> Ryan,
> I'd heard a story about having to use a tachometric relay for the fuel pump when using 12 injectors on your ECU, if you supply a small output module with a loom then that works!
> ...


Hi Darren,

The SGTR kit has 6 Spare outputs capable of 15A and 6 Spare inputs so some of the guys using 3 pumps have had to fit an external hobb switches. But we have resolved that now offering a FOC add on for the 12 Inj users which gives another 2 outputs.

The Small X10 expander we offer has another 10 inputs, 10 outputs (up to 30A), 4 extra h bridges and 2 extra can buses for customers who want to log alot more. If they need more they can always slave an S8R, which is a cut down S8 offering then another 32 inputs and 32 outputs.

Ryan


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

Interesting discussion.....

Any further developments on Syvecs or Motec for the GTR?


----------



## DarrenR (Apr 9, 2013)

Conrad said:


> Interesting discussion.....
> 
> Any further developments on Syvecs or Motec for the GTR?


Yes, we have recently released the second version of the Motec GT-R firmware. New features include secondary injection (12 injs), fuel film model (for much improved transient fuelling that ties to secondary injection), and a comprehensive auto gear shifting strategy to allow custom setup of auto shifting for all styles of driving.
There are lots of other small improvements also.

Now 6 months after the GT-R ECU release we have had a lot top tuners learn the system and cars have very good success with it. If drag times are anything to go by, we have a number of cars in the low 8s with times still falling.

Cheers,
Darren.


----------



## Tim Radley (Aug 3, 2013)

Conrad said:


> Interesting discussion.....
> 
> Any further developments on Syvecs or Motec for the GTR?


I've got a Motec M1 system now running on a GT-R here. Hugely impressed with it. I actually didn't like the GT-R beforehand but would now consider buying one for myself after playing with one on this ecu. Totally transformed the character of the car. Gear changes and engine response now rival a very well build N/A race setup. The level of refinement and control have already surpassed anything i've experienced in a Nissan so far and there is plenty more to come from this yet. Very early days. I will update in due course.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

Motec has proven itself above and beyond. but its still developing more features that syvecs currently has. 

they both do things very different. a similar outcome. cant go wrong with either. i wouldnt be able to choose one or the other myself.


----------



## Tim Radley (Aug 3, 2013)

Tim Radley said:


> I've got a Motec M1 system now running on a GT-R here. Hugely impressed with it. I actually didn't like the GT-R beforehand but would now consider buying one for myself after playing with one on this ecu. Totally transformed the character of the car. Gear changes and engine response now rival a very well build N/A race setup. The level of refinement and control have already surpassed anything i've experienced in a Nissan so far and there is plenty more to come from this yet. Very early days. I will update in due course.


Well the M1 ecu is very impressive so far. The shift strategy is seamless and the transient fuelling too. Low end it drives better than stock but then after that i've got it responding like a racecar. Boost control is very good too. The power is seamless and like a properly built N/A engine. Still plenty more refinement to do yet too.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Have you sold any yet?


----------



## Tim Radley (Aug 3, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> Have you sold any yet?


Yes.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Tim Radley said:


> Well the M1 ecu is very impressive so far. The shift strategy is seamless and the transient fuelling too. Low end it drives better than stock but then after that i've got it responding like a racecar. Boost control is very good too. The power is seamless and like a properly built N/A engine. Still plenty more refinement to do yet too.


How come it's taking so long to setup? And what's left to do? 

Have to say, my Syvecs was perfect from the day it was fitted, never had any issues with the smoothness or drivability.


----------



## Tim Radley (Aug 3, 2013)

JamieP said:


> How come it's taking so long to setup? And what's left to do?
> 
> Have to say, my Syvecs was perfect from the day it was fitted, never had any issues with the smoothness or drivability.


Sounds great, would be good to get a drive in it when this is done to compare. Also be nice to compare with Ecutek as i'm planning to look into mapping that very soon too.

Time taken. Well the base map from Motec is already pretty good and would be good enough for most as it is but we are trying to take it above that. I guess it comes down to mine and JCR's backgrounds where the ultimate level of detail is what we aim for and that never stops. Going to that level takes time and we are both very busy people. I've collected nearly 6Gb of datalogging over the last 3 weeks and analysing all that isn't a 5 minute job unfortunately.

The Syvecs has been out a long time so i'm guessing the base map you started with maybe had a load of this development already done.


----------

